# LOKI-Gone to Rainbow Bridge



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Yesterday we had to take Loki <God of mischief>our Golden Retriever to the vets as we knew we couldn't allow him to struggle on any more. It was a difficult decision as he was 16 years and 6 months old. We had him for 14 years, after he had been rejected by a farmer as a gun dog and had then been given to The RAFF to be trained as a Explosive and Drug Dog unfortunately he failed both. We took him on and had some fantastic times with him, never the most intelligent dog but loyal, friendly and loved by everyone who met him. He never complained over the last few weeks always getting up with me early in the morning when I went to work, even though he was having difficulty moving.The house seems quiet even though we still have another dog and 2 cats. Even though we have been expecting it for a while its still not easy when it happens.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our sympathies are with you.

Dogs do not let you down, they do not tell lies.

They are like losing a child.
We have two geriatric shelties that sleep all day passing noxious gasses and sleep all night. Bless them

Dave p


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

So sorry to hear that news, Zack.

Only those who love dogs know how you're feeling, and all of us share your sadness.

It's clear you gave him a great life, that he loved right until the end.

Chin up.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, zack. It sounds like you have some lovely memories. 

Goldens are the best breed in the world; but then I'm biassed.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I love this poem and send it to you on this sad day. xx

A "GOLDEN" GOOD-BYE

To our Golden Retriever, Shockoe

I sit and try to write the words, I want your heart to hear.
Hoping to find some comfort, in the fact that your not here.
I look out into the open field, that you once occupied,
Knowing now that field is empty, because my love, you've died.
I do believe with all my heart, that your soul has gone to be,
With all the other angel dogs, that you were meant to see.
We will have to stay behind, until God calls us too,
So do not be afraid, that he's only called for you.
The water is still, in the pond that you played,
And your bed is so empty, where your pretty head laid.
Our bed is to empty, where you once laid between,
the two people who LOVED you and now only dream,
That one day our eyes will shut one last time,
and you will come greet us, angel of mine.
Until then, I'll keep trying to see through my tears,
with memories you left us, to reflect through the years.
We'll never forget one minute we spent,
of loving and laughing, of places we went.
And I dread the day that your scent disappears,
for it's "proof" to me, Shockie, that you were just here!
But one day will come, when we'll start to see through,
the pain of the moment, and remember just "you".
Now you go and play, and look down when you can,
remembering we love you, and this isn't the end.

-Holly W. Gray, Shockie's mommy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry Zack run free Loki at the rainbow bridge xx




Jacquie


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Goldens are the best breed in the world; but then I'm biassed.
> 
> Dave


I have to agree, we miss them all.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Only dog owners can understand what it's like to loose a beloved pet.

It brings tears to my eyes each time I read a post like this.

Thinking of you

Stewart


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

My thoughts are with you.

I've said it before on this forum,...I've lost dearly loved family members, and I've lost dearly loved dogs,....but one is always harder than the other......it shouldn't be I guess,...but there it is....

I can't bear the thought of losing Lucky or Bailey, but every second I get to spend with each of them makes those final difficult times worth it a million times over.

Bless Loki, bless them all!

Timotei


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you, I too just want to cry when I read that a member here has lost a dearly loved pet..............I know how it feels.

Love Nette.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I still miss Elsa (avatar) but we too had 16 wonderful years together and so many happy memories. 
Thinking of you.
Run free at the Bridge Loki.
Lesley


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry about loki, hardest of decisions to make, we are agonising over scooby 15 yo german cross , closest mutt to a human . 
best wishes
mark and helen


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to read about your loss, zack. We've had Tess, our GR, for just less than 2 years, and she's our first dog. It sounds like Loki had a long and enjoyable life with you.



DABurleigh said:


> Goldens are the best breed in the world; but then I'm biassed.


On this we do agree, Dave.

Gerald


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Zack, sorry to hear of your loss. What a wonderful long life Loki had, hold on to those memories.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Zack.

Be comforted in that you loved Loki and you had many happy years together and that Loki loved you.

Run Free Loki.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, they may be gone but the wonderful memories of them never fade

Take Care

Anne


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm sitting here in tears, especially after reading the poem posted earlier. I have two Goldies, both now on borrowed time (ages 12 & 13) The older one has Spondylitus (arthritis of the spine) and has a lot of difficulty moving at times. I feel this may be her last summer as winter is always a bad time for her, having to make that awful decision to take a dogs to the vets for the last time, is so hard, but you know in your heart of hearts that it is the right thing to do.

Loki is free of pain now and waiting for you.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry for your loss - I too know what it is like to loose a Retriever. 

Run free at the bridge Loki

Sue


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hello Zack, Sorry to hear about Loki, I know how you will be feeling. I posted on here October 2008 when I had to say goodbye to our Spice. I speak to her every day, I have all her teddies together with her ashes all comfy in a little storage tray and I wish her goodnight when I put our other schnauzer Pepper, to bed. I have photos of her and pepper by the computer here so she is always in my view. Pepper is 16 in August and struggles with her back legs and she has some senior moments too. She is on medication, the same that Spice had, but I am only giving her half a tablet when she is really struggling to keep herself stood up, as Medrone has side effects and lowers the immune system. 

I fear how long Pep has with me but I try to stay positive. 

Loki will be playing with all the other doggies now, probably having a great time. Try and keep you chin up and think of all the wonderful times you had together.

Thinking of you at this sad time.

Dawn. (Pepandspice).


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Zack: our thoughts are with you: run free Loki ..


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Nearly 16 and a half years old. What a fantastic age.
No doubt mostly due to alll the great love and attention you gave Loki.

We lost our old girl 6 months ago and I still notice how quiet the house is.

Rest in Peace Loki and remember the fun you shared together.


----------

